

How I negotiated my startup compensation - koide
https://keen.io/blog/29904565692/how-i-negotiated-my-startup-compensation

======
gnosis
Don't the overwhelming majority of startups fold before anyone can cash out of
their equity stake, making any equity you're offered in the employment
contract effectively worthless? (unless you're incredibly lucky and win the
startup roulette)

1%, 2%, or even 100% of $0 is still $0.

Am I mistaken about this?

~~~
chrisbennet
Even if the startup _is_ successful, your equity will have been diluted quite
a bit.

------
byoung2
A $56,856 pay cut x 4 years would be $210,424. That is quite an investment for
the small chance that the startup will have an exit big enough to make the
equity worthwhile.

------
koopajah
Previous discussion from 6 months ago :
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4413569>

